# gtr 33 ecu pinout manual



## pulse_dev (Aug 15, 2004)

can anyone pass me the ecu pinout for Skyline gtr33 (1997). I'm in yhe process of installing engine management. Thank u.


----------



## GreyArea-R33 (Aug 3, 2004)

pulse_dev said:


> can anyone pass me the ecu pinout for Skyline gtr33 (1997). I'm in yhe process of installing engine management. Thank u.


Happy to help,but I'm not sure I understand exactly what you mean.Pin-outs at the ECU end? (in passenger footwell) or else where.? I have some R33 circuit diags,plz advise.


----------

